# Headset Mikrofon ist viel zu leise trotz Pegel 100 und +30db



## Srbijaboy7 (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo , habe bei meinem PC einen Headset angeschlossen , doch der Mikro ist so extrem leise , auf der pinken Klinke habe ich es angeschlossen , also da ich es nur als Mikrofon benutzen möchte (lautsprecher benutze ich) , aber trotz pegel 100 und verstärker auf +30 DB , ist das Mikrofon trotzdem mega leise , woran liegt es ?

auf ps4 wenn ich das Headset am Controller anschließe , hört man mich sehr laut und deutlich , also am headset kann es garnicht liegen..

Zu meinem PC:

Ich besitze einen Gaming Mainboard den Aorus Z370 , welches sehr aktuell ist , also es hat eine integrierte OnBoard Soundkarte ALC1220 120 dB SNR HD-Audio , also es besitzt eine sehr gute extra Verstärkung für die Kopfhörer  

und in der Packung und Beschreibung steht auch dass es gute Mikrofonboosts hat , trotzdem ist mein Mikrofon so extrem leise , man hört nur wenn ich stark drauf puste oder schreie , auch meine Realtek Treiber sind komplett aktuell...

Und wie gesagt wenn ich es am PS4 anschließe hört man mich richtig laut und deutlich , ich habe auch den PS4 Controller am PC einmal angeschlossen und auf den Controller auch den Headset , und da hört man mich sehr laut und deutlich , aber ich habe jetzt keine Lust immer wieder mein Controller reinzupacken wenn ich das Headset benutze.

P.S Das Headset ist sowohl mit dem PC als auch mit der PS4 und der XBOX One kompatibel.

Muss eventuell irgendwas in den BIOS eingestellt werden , dass das Mikrofon normal laut ist am PC ? Oder was ist da das Problem ?


----------



## cryon1c (5. Januar 2019)

Sind die AudioTreiber installiert? Das Board ist gut und hat einen mehr als vernünftigen Mikrofoneingang mit Verstärker usw. 
100% und +30dB Boost hat meistens extremes Rauschen als Folge, es gibt KEINE Soundkarten die bei so einem Gain nicht anfangen zu rauschen. 

Stell sicher das es der richtige Eingang ist (das dieser als Mikrofon-Eingang und nicht als Line In gesetzt ist) und das die Treiber das alles ordentlich einstellen. Bei so was empfehle ich nicht die Windows-Steuerung zu benutzen, sondern eben die Treiber, also Realtek in dem Fall.


----------



## Srbijaboy7 (5. Januar 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sind die AudioTreiber installiert? Das Board ist gut und hat einen mehr als vernünftigen Mikrofoneingang mit Verstärker usw.
> 100% und +30dB Boost hat meistens extremes Rauschen als Folge, es gibt KEINE Soundkarten die bei so einem Gain nicht anfangen zu rauschen.
> 
> Stell sicher das es der richtige Eingang ist (das dieser als Mikrofon-Eingang und nicht als Line In gesetzt ist) und das die Treiber das alles ordentlich einstellen. Bei so was empfehle ich nicht die Windows-Steuerung zu benutzen, sondern eben die Treiber, also Realtek in dem Fall.



Also ich habe den aktuellsten Realtek Audio Treiber installiert , ich habe auch die Audio Treiber direkt von der Mainboard Seite installiert , keine veränderungen...

Oder meinst du es gibt auch andere Audio Treiber die installiert werden müssen ? Wenn ja welche meinst du ? Weil ich kenne nur Realtek...

Ja mit +30db rauscht es nur , aber man hört mich trotzdem sehr schwach , fast garnicht , mit +0db hört man nur wenn ich auf das Mikrofon puste oder wenn ich laut schreie (es sind dann nur 1-2 Balken)

Ich habe extra darauf geachtet , und ich habe es auf die Pinke Klinke reingemacht wie es auch üblich ist (bei Line In steht "nicht angeschlossen" ) 

Ich habe auch in Realtek Programm geguckt , aber soviel mehr kann man da nun auch nicht einstellen als in den Sound einstellungen...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (5. Januar 2019)

Sabrent USB soundkarte auf Amazon für 6€ kaufen und das Problem ist behoben.

Die mikrofoneingänge der meisten Mainboards taugen einfach überhaupt nichts.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Januar 2019)

Zeig doch mal Screenshots von den Mikrofoneinstellungen bei Realtek (nicht über Windows). Mikrofone, wenn man da nicht gerade ein dynamisches Handheld oder gar ein Kondensatormikrofon ranklemmt, brauchen kaum Strom und kriegen das ohne Probleme über den Mikrofoneingang. 
Übrigens wäre es gut zu wissen was das für ein Headset ist, dann haben wir auch die Daten von dem Mikrofon da dran.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. Januar 2019)

Sieht man ja wie das ohne Probleme über den Mikrofoneingang funktioniert 

Mach ruhig zuerst alles was cryon1c sagt, am Ende kaufst dann die sabrent und ärgerst dich soviel Zeit ohne Nutzen investiert zu haben, das ist okay für mich.


----------



## Srbijaboy7 (6. Januar 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal Screenshots von den Mikrofoneinstellungen bei Realtek (nicht über Windows). Mikrofone, wenn man da nicht gerade ein dynamisches Handheld oder gar ein Kondensatormikrofon ranklemmt, brauchen kaum Strom und kriegen das ohne Probleme über den Mikrofoneingang.
> Übrigens wäre es gut zu wissen was das für ein Headset ist, dann haben wir auch die Daten von dem Mikrofon da dran.



Hier sind alle Mikrofoneinstellungen die ich habe im Realtek


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2019)

Und das Headset ist jetzt welches?
Zudem ist da das zusammenschalten von Audiogeräten aktiviert (braucht man so gar nicht, niemals und für nichts), bitte ausmachen und jedes Gerät einzeln betrachten. 
Ansonsten ist wieder 100% +30dB eingestellt, was keine nutzbare Lösung bringt, sage doch das es rauscht. 

Modell vom Headset bitte und dann prüfen das da alles richtig eingestellt ist, dann passt das auch. 
Das Board wissen wir übrigens auch nicht genau, Aorus Z370 "Gaming" - es gibt mehrere. Also bitte die Hardware richtig angeben, sonst kann hier keiner helfen.

Die Empfehlung eine billigste externe Soundkarte zu kaufen, die 10x schlechter ist als das was Onboard bei einem nicht billigen Motherboard verbaut wurde, ist grober Unfug. Warum macht man so was, anderen Leuten beschissene Produkte zu empfehlen die nicht nur nicht helfen, sondern noch schlimmer sind als das was schon da ist?


----------



## Srbijaboy7 (6. Januar 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das Headset ist jetzt welches?
> Zudem ist da das zusammenschalten von Audiogeräten aktiviert (braucht man so gar nicht, niemals und für nichts), bitte ausmachen und jedes Gerät einzeln betrachten.
> Ansonsten ist wieder 100% +30dB eingestellt, was keine nutzbare Lösung bringt, sage doch das es rauscht.
> 
> ...



Das Headset heißt: Kotion Each G9000 , ja bei +30db rauscht es sehr stark und man hört mich nur sehr leise flüstern , bei 0 db hört man mich fast überhaupt nicht 

Aber bei dem Headset kann es garnicht liegen , weil bei PS4 Controller und andere Geräte funktioniert das Mikrofon perfekt 

Habe jetzt dieses ausgemacht bei Realtek was du gesagt hast , leider genau das gleiche Problem

Mein Mainboard ist: AORUS Z370 Ultra Gaming (rev. 1.0)


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2019)

Über das Mainboard wird berichtet das der Mic-Input ausreichend ist, nicht laut aber ausreichend. Sehe keinerlei Probleme hier, da muss was an den Einstellungen faul sein. Man kann das natürlich mit einer anderen Soundkarte umgehen (mit einer ordentlichen versteht sich), das ist aber nicht der Sinn der Sache.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. Januar 2019)

Warum ich die 5€usb soundkarte empfehle? Weil sie das Problem behebt und für den Anschluss des Mikrofons absolut ausreichend ist. Oder glaubst du allen ernstes der ADC eines Mainboards wäre deutlich teurer als 20-70cent?

Aber wie bereits gesagt, mach du weiter dein Ding und sobald der TE merkt dass das alles nichts bringt investiert er die 6€ und ist zufrieden. 
Da kannst du noch so oft runterbeten dass der onboard reicht.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Warum ich die 5€usb soundkarte empfehle? Weil sie das Problem behebt und für den Anschluss des Mikrofons absolut ausreichend ist. Oder glaubst du allen ernstes der ADC eines Mainboards wäre deutlich teurer als 20-70cent?
> 
> Aber wie bereits gesagt, mach du weiter dein Ding und sobald der TE merkt dass das alles nichts bringt investiert er die 6€ und ist zufrieden.
> Da kannst du noch so oft runterbeten dass der onboard reicht.



Für das Mikro ist das nicht ausreichend, es wird aber hörbar sein. Ich mag selbst aber so was nicht hören (Kondensatormikro mit Tube-Preamp etc.  hier, ich weiß wie das klingen SOLL).
Und die Teile auf dem Motherboard kosten schon etwas mehr als 20 Cent, da ist ein ordentlicher Amp+DAC und eventuell noch Nichicon Caps verbaut usw. Das ist kein Schrott was da drauf steck, sondern eine ordentliche Soundkarte die mehr als genug Leistung hat und vernünftig klingt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Januar 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist kein Schrott was da drauf steck, sondern eine ordentliche Soundkarte die mehr als genug Leistung hat und vernünftig klingt.


Dem widerspricht leider all zu oft die Praxis.
Gerade die Inputs sind in der Regel ziemlich grottig, da sie zu schwache Vorverstärker mitbringen und viel zu hohe Störspannungen aufzeichnen. Alles Probleme, die sich mit einigen Billo-Adaptern für unter 10 Euro bereits beheben lassen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2019)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Dem widerspricht leider all zu oft die Praxis.
> Gerade die Inputs sind in der Regel ziemlich grottig, da sie zu schwache Vorverstärker mitbringen und viel zu hohe Störspannungen aufzeichnen. Alles Probleme, die sich mit einigen Billo-Adaptern für unter 10 Euro bereits beheben lassen.



Das ist aber nicht der Sinn der Sache sich ein nicht billiges OC-Board mit guter Soundkarte zu kaufen um dann den Sound über einen USB-Dongle zu besorgen.
Dazu kenn ich das, ich hab hier gerade das X470 Crosshair VII Hero, das alte X99 Extreme 4 von ASrock sowie das kleine B350M-E Board da, Das B350 klingt beschissen, aber die teuren Boards sind super ausgestattet. Ich kann auch mit meinen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250Ohm keinen Unterschied zwischen den großen Motherboards und dem Audio Interface raushören, auch die Inputs sind absolut sauber. 
Gigabyte würde keine 2-4€ pro Board in der Preisklasse einsparen, zumal da der große Realtek-Chip verbaut ist.  Hier ist was gewaltig faul mit den Einstellungen oder dem Treiber, die Hardware ist es nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Januar 2019)

Natürlich ist es nicht der Sinn, aber in vielen Fällen nunmal bittere Realität:
Nachteile des Onboard-Sounds – Einfluss von Grafikkarte, Kopfhoererempfindlichkeit und Motherboardlayout | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Solche Aspekte sind nicht nur mess-, sondern auch hörbar.

Im Falle von Klinkenmikrofonen sind Onboard-Karten in den meisten Fällen unbrauchbar, da sie zu wenig Vorspannung liefern und miserabel geschirmt sind.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2019)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es nicht der Sinn, aber in vielen Fällen nunmal bittere Realität:
> Nachteile des Onboard-Sounds – Einfluss von Grafikkarte, Kopfhoererempfindlichkeit und Motherboardlayout | igorsLAB – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
> Solche Aspekte sind nicht nur mess-, sondern auch hörbar.
> 
> Im Falle von Klinkenmikrofonen sind Onboard-Karten in den meisten Fällen unbrauchbar, da sie zu wenig Vorspannung liefern und miserabel geschirmt sind.



Ich kenne das alles. Deswegen höre ich ja üblicherweise über mein Yamaha AG-03 was mit einem ordentlichen DAC ausgerüstet ist und genug Leistung bietet. Dazu ist noch ein Terrasoniq X64 USB Audio Interface da, was die alten, legendären Terratec-Preamps hat (hat etwas wenig Leistung am Kopfhörerausgang - dafür durchgehend sauber, zerrt nicht egal was man macht), bei Bedarf wird noch ein EQ, Röhrenverstärker usw. rausgeholt - alles da, nur nicht alles aufm Tisch.
Aber der Otto-Normalkunde mit einem Headset für 25€ rum braucht das NICHT, niemals im Leben, der weiß auch gar nicht damit umzugehen. 
Die Onboard-Soundchips und restliche Komponenten sind viel besser geworden in den letzten Jahren und Gigabyte war vorne mit dabei was das angeht. Abschirmung ist nur dann wichtig wenn die Grafikkarte (und andere Komponenten wie Capture Cards etc. die daneben stecken) richtig belastet werden (wie der Test besagt) und genug Leistung haben die Inputs. Manche schaffen auch die recht hungrigen 600Ohm Handheld-Mikrofone (dynamisch) zu betreiben.

Ich finde aber keine wirklichen Details über das Board, abgesehen von n paar Teilen die so schon gelistet sind. Tippe trotzdem hart auf Softwareprobleme hier.


----------

